# Is it normal the plant eats itself?



## Surfanarchist (Oct 20, 2021)

This is becoming my favorite websight!  Anyway another question.  Im a noob.  Havent grown weed since 1977 when I used to throw seeds out my window and they just did their thing.

My second White Widow auto is about done and  its devoured itself to get to this point.  Yellow and curled leaves are about all that's left.  My Gorilla Cookies are going the same direction.  Normal?  Below is the WW and GC.






 C


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

not normal

unless it is the Hannibal Lecter pheno


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

Yup, pretty much as a rule, that's how mine do at the end.

I think I ramp up nutes as the last feed weeks go by, resulting in a little "burn."

May just be I'm not doing it right but yield is in the right target range.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hannibal Lecter pheno


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Hannibal Lecter pheno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barber shop pole.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Oct 20, 2021)

Nice looking plant *Surfanarchist. *If it looks gross to you ship it to me and I will bench test it for ya.

Big will ya quit showing off.  Turn that into oil.


----------



## boo (Oct 20, 2021)

how far along is the plant, she looks like she needs a few more weeks...


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 21, 2021)

This plant is right at 10 weeks.  Im going to put the scope on her tonight.  See what the deal is.  She looks crispy.  I cant imagine she needs more time put the trichs will tell.  The Gorilla Cookies have at least two more weeks to go for sure.  After that the Strawberry  Bananas should wrap up and then I'm one loaded up weed smoker.  After this im going to pack up the tent and just grow single plants at home in my office so I can watch em grow.


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 23, 2021)

boo said:


> how far along is the plant, she looks like she needs a few more weeks...


It appears you are correct.  No amber anywhere.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2021)

Surfanarchist said:


> It appears you are correct.  No amber anywhere.




anywhere?  are you sure?

here is a suggestion.......take a bud and open it up , peel back a layer or two and look at the inner parts of the buds.....

.I will wager that you will see some amber trichomes when you look deeper into the buds

the outer trichomes are the newest ones and will be clear and they will be the last ones to turn amber

when the outer trichomes are amber , you can bet your arse the inner trichomes are done , golden amber , almost dark like molasses 

either way , you are the winner because you will have a plant that will be good medicine and get you higher than a kite


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 23, 2021)

I did not know that!  I'll tear a bud apart today and check it out.  Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 23, 2021)

Cut the top off a cola about 3/4" and checked it out.  Photo below.  No amber anywhere I can see.  So I will wait a week and scope her again.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> anywhere?  are you sure?
> 
> here is a suggestion.......take a bud and open it up , peel back a layer or two and look at the inner parts of the buds.....
> 
> ...


I wondered about that inner trichome thing, next time I will look inside.

Bubba


----------

